# I'm so worried...



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

I found three Chihuahuas on an Alabama rescue site that were abandoned in a house. They are staying at an animal hospital. I called and told the woman that I wanted to adopt one of them. She told me that the woman who owned the house had been contacted and always says she will show up but never does, so they finally had to send a registered Letter of Abandonment to her. They are waiting on confirmation that the letter was delivered. I'm so worried this awful woman will come and take these three babies. I'm waiting for a phone call from the lady at the hospital to let me know what happens....


----------

